# My Set Up



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

All sorted in pride of place in refurbished kitchen (wall still needs painting)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats what coffee is going through that set up then? Next put you in the PIC and post to the owners thread forum.....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A tried and tested combo that will bring you many hours of fun


----------

